# Used PE Tutorial...



## pssreddy25 (Nov 25, 2013)

I am planing to go for PE.

Tutorial and Books which are available in the market are very expensive. (I know, I don't need new books).

Any of you have used PE books for sale?


----------



## CRNewsom (Nov 26, 2013)

There is one book that you will likely have to buy new: The Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual. Most people keep that one even after they pass the test. You may be able to spread out your expenses if you pick up a copy now. The other references are likely to hit the used market after the scores from the October test are released. I recommend checking back here frequently to pick up the resources from those who were successful.


----------



## pssreddy25 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you very much for your advice..

I will go for New Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual.


----------



## JoeyPinoy (Apr 16, 2014)

I purchased a version of the MERM that was at least 15 years old in my preparation through Amazon and used it during the test too. It was my primary reference and along with the NCEES practice test. While some gaps were uncovered while using the NCEES test during practice, I used Wikipedia and some old textbooks to brush up on some of more esoteric topics.

While I don't want to extrapolate my individual experience to say that this is okay or advisable, the manual itself was extremely valuable during the test and preparation. This old edition probably has 80% to 90% of the content of the most current text and I purchased it for ~$20 along with its companion practice test book. This route certainly provided more "bang for the buck" than brand new books.


----------



## psp80 (Apr 17, 2014)

pssreddy25 said:


> Thank you very much for your advice..
> 
> I will go for New Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual.


I have a new MERM edition 13 (latest edition) if you are interested. I got 2 copies from the seller because the original one that they sent to me had a printing error in it and they had to send me the second one as a replacement. I ended up never using the second copy.


----------



## I M A PE (Apr 17, 2014)

You can find used MERM. I bought MERM 12th ed. on Amazon last fall when preparing for the October test. The only drawback is that chapters and equation references were updated for 13th ed. and my review course cross references with 13. That was an inconvenience but not an absolute killer.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 17, 2014)

Get the new one. It's worth it. Calk it up to making more money later....

Once you have a new copy, spend the time marking it up and tabbing each section.

You will reference it later after the test.


----------

